# Computer "fällt" vollständig aus



## Moreeze (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Rechner und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:

Ich habe letzte Woche für meinen Rechner einen neuen CPU Kühler montiert. Seit dem habe ich das Problem, dass der Rechner unter schon bei relativ geringer Belastung sofort aus"fällt". Er schaltet ab, als würde jemand am Netzteil den Strom abschalten. Beim ersten Startversuch danach geht er auch sofort und auch noch während des Hochfahrens wieder aus. 

Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe es mit einem etwas stärkeren Netzteil probiert (400w) und das Problem bestand weiterhin. Reicht das nicht? 

Eine neue und vorsichtig Montage aller Komponenten hat kein Ergebnis gebracht.  


Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Greetinx, Moreeze


Die Technischen Daten meines Rechners:

Mainboard A7N8X Deluxe 2.0 
CPU AMD 2600+ xp
Lüfter Termaltake Volcano 12v 2000 - 5500rpm
DDR Ram 2x 512MB, gleicher Hersteller, 333MHz Fsb
Netzteil Chieftec 360w
FP
   - 60gb Maxtor FP (Sys)
   - 120gb Maxtor Fp
   - 160gb Samsung sata
Grafikkarte Sapphire 9600xt 128 mb
Digitale Lüftersteuerung mit 4 Gehäuselüftern
Floppy 3,5"
DVD +/- Brenner
CD Rom 52x


----------



## Sinac (2. Juli 2004)

Wird  dann wohl am Kühler liegen, denn er geht aus wenn die CPU zu warm wird, darum startet er danach auch nicht merh richtig da die CPU temp. immernoch so hoch ist.
Hast du Wärmeleitpaste verwendet? Ist der Kühler groß genug für die CPU?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Moreeze (2. Juli 2004)

Hm...

Am Kühler selbst liegt es nicht, da der bis 3400+ kann.
Ein Temperatur Monitor (Asus Probe) habe ich auch und der sagt mir, der CPU sei bei 40Grad. Die Temperatur sollte es also eigentlich nicht sein. Paste habe ich benutzt. 

Wenn ich direkt nach dem "ausfallen" ein 2. mal versuche den Rechner zu starten, läuft er auch wieder. Zwischen den beiden Wieder - Startversuchen liegen dann nur wenige Sekunden.

Danke für die Hilfe!


Greetinx


----------



## Fabian (2. Juli 2004)

Mainboard fehler? RAM Fehler?


----------



## Moreeze (2. Juli 2004)

werde es testen müssen. 

vielen dank.


----------

